
Ask HN: Should I install Hadoop/Spark/IPython in Docker? - stevofolife
I have several machines that I want to quickly setup to have Spark and Jupyter Notebook. Is it a good practice to install everything with Docker or is there an alternative?
======
vgy7ujm
Seems like you might want to read up a bit about virtualization vs containers.

Tldr; For performance where you will run the OS directly on the hardware (or
in virtual machines) and install the same services with the same config on all
machines look into a CM tool like Rex
([https://www.rexify.org](https://www.rexify.org)).

For massive scaling out services look into cluster managers for Docker like
Kubernetes. It will be a steep learning curve if you have no experience.

